# MEDIA BUZZ: Trump doing stuff that he promised to do



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'HANNITY': Trump's right-hand man defends move stripping federal tax dollars from sanctuary cities*


*'HANNITY': Exclusive sit down with Trump to air tonight at 10 pm*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Trump doing stuff that he promised to do*
*Pena Nieto reiterates Mexico will not pay for Trump's border wall*
*Sanctuary cities dig in after Trump order*
*Read Trump's executive order on immigration *
*LIST OF TRUMP'S EXECUTIVE ORDERS*
*VIDEO: Trump to pull funding from sanctuary cities*








*TODD STARNES: Hey illegals, start packing your bags!*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: O'Reilly - Trump Fulfilling Campaign Promises*
*'EXPLORE TRUMP'S FIRST 100 DAYS'*


*REFUGEE FIGHT
Albright vows to 'register as Muslim' over order*
*VIDEO: Trump expected to suspend refugee program*








*Trump draft order reportedly will halt refugee processing for Syrians*
*Trump reportedly set to sign order decreasing funding to UN*


*NUKE FOOTBALL FLAP
Dems' bill would eliminate Trump's first-use option*
*Trump says torture works, US will review policies in war on terror*
*Trump's Mar-a-Lago doubles initiation fee to $200G*
*Shia LaBeouf arrested outside New York museum*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER:  Protesters block street outside GOP retreat*


*BELLWETHER 
Media price of admission: You can't riot while working*
*Pipeline protests resume after Trump revives Keystone, Dakota projects*
*Report: Billions spent under Obama did little to impact education*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: Tucker Grills BuzzFeed Editor Who Published Trump-Russia Dossier *
*FOX NEWS POLL: Most voters believe they achieved American dream
- READ THE FULL POLL RESULTS*


----------

